# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [CDI RP/75/92/91/94/78] DBA ORACLE

## lapicol

Madame, Monsieur, Bonjour,


Je suis un Consultant DBA de Production Oracle 10g RAC DATAGUARD ASM RMAN FLASHBACK avec 9 ans d'exprience Oracle sur Unix/Windows sur diffrents environnements et aspects (architecture, haute disponibilit (RAC), ASM, Data Guard,Flashback, PRA,grande volumtrie, datawarehouse,migration, tuning, backup et recovery-Rman, rplication ).

Je vous propose d'intervenir sur vos projets d'administration des systmes de production.

Si mon profil est succeptible de vous intresser, je vous invite  me contacter par tlephone au 06 85 09 75 45 ou par mail: 
Oracl_Dba@Usa.com

----------

